# Mt5 Spindle To Mt3 For Collets.  Keep Or Discard (sell)?



## bjornsh67 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi,

I got a pile of morse taper 3 collets. They are made for a Thiel 158 head and the kit came with an adapter from MT5 to MT3.

Since this kit is made for a milling head, the collets are not made to put stock through it.

I have two machines that can use this kit, one is my lathe Torshalla that have a Mt5 cone. I need to make a threaded bar to lock the adapter. The other machine is my rotary attachment for my universal toll and cutter grinder (that can be used for cylindrical grinder too).

I have not yet tested the setup real life - but it appeats to be tight fit between the spindle and adapter.

The adapter has a locking nut on it, and every time I need to change the collet, I would then have to remove the adapter and remove/reinstall the new collet. This operation might be a bit cumbersome.

I figured this adapter would be most useful for my universal tool and cutter grinder. It is a Kellenberger no.56. Quite old but can be used for cylindrical grinding. I have a mototized rotary attachement for this grinder.

I got a pile of 5c collets, and it should not be to hard to make a Mt5 5c adapter. Then I can standardize on 5C and possibly sell these collets. 

The picture below shows the adapter in my lathe spindle. The next picture is with the remove nut.






Collet set:



And the adapter:


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 23, 2016)

I say if you don't have to feed it or change it's diaper keep it. 



{ I had to clean that up, this is a family board. But you should get the idea, }


----------



## bjornsh67 (Mar 7, 2016)

I did some cleaning on a rotary head I got for my Thiel 159 milling machine and then I finally figured out that the mounting of the index head is compatible with the head of the Thiel 158.

The adaptors tha came with the collet set fit the index head.

You can see both the adaptor and the collects in this picture:



And some pictures of the rotary head.


----------

